# Feral baby: age and first flight



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I've posted about my current feral resident, Persephone, in the sick/injured forum. She has responded well to antibiotics and is a lively and lovely wee thing.

I have noticed that she isn't really trying to fly, which I'm finding a bit odd. The previous baby I had of a similar age was regularly flying in her cage and when she was occasionally lose inside the apartment. It's not that Persephone can't fly at all - her wings are fine, and I've seen her do it a tiny bit. But she doesn't seem interested/at quite the right stage of development.

I'm wondering whether it's possibly a) that she's younger than I thought and/or b) because she was essentially blind because her eyes were crusted over when I found her, whether she was a bit behind with development. She must have been like that for at least two days and probably several more. I found her sitting on the street between two parked cars. She had eaten recently, so mum and dad hadn't abandoned her. 

I found her on Sunday, so 4-5 days ago. And I aged her at about 3 weeks then, so I'd guess she's close to four weeks old now. I attach a photo from today. She has weaned while with me, and is eating seeds happily. She still makes the baby squeaks when I go to pick her up, like my last feral baby. The adults were more about attacking me with their wings 🙂 

Can anyone please: confirm her age or suggest how old they think she is based on the photo and above info? And also: since the dad teaches the baby to fly, can anyone point me to guides on how to help a baby learn to fly without dad around?


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry for the massive, sideways pic. Here's another (probably in the same condition). Her head is a bit wet because I'd been cleaning her eyes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

3 1/2-4 weeks I would say. The Dad doesn't actually teach them to fly. They pick it up on their own when ready. She is still young and not ready yet. She will be soon. What med was she on?


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Brilliant, thanks for confirming Jay. Good to know you think the same. I forgot to mention her weight - she was 158 grams (0.35lbs) on Monday morning. Vet didn't disagree with my assessment but we didn't talk about her age beyond one comment from me. Also good to know she'll take to flying on her own. I'm trying to arrange things so that she can practise safely. It's not so easy with an apartment (and a cat, though she's a very good girl with pigeons).

She's on a quarter tablet of Marbofloxacin 5mg every 24 hours. Nasty respiratory infection. It's definitely clearing up, but her wee is clear (poop fine). I'd wondered if it was the meds and then did notice that towards the end of the 24 hours, white started appearing when she peed. So I'm keeping an eye on it in case there's something else going on, but hopefully it's just the meds and nothing else. She'll be back to the vet next week for a check in any case.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She looks great. You are doing a good job. She's very lucky you found her.


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you, I really appreciate that! She's a dear wee thing. 

She can thank my cat for finding her. She smells out and finds all the animals when we're out walking ❤


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

she's so cute! I just love them at that age!!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hekie, when Perséfone will finish her antibiotic treatment (btw years ago I used too Marbocyl P - Marbofloxacine - tablets) it could be helpful to give her probiotics. Antibiotics can cause an intestinal flora disorder. Just for example, something similar to Probi-Zyme Oropharma Versele Laga (I think you can find it there) would be good.

The vet suggested me a really helpful product in case of intestinal flora disorder, it contains B-glucans and mannan oligosaccharides: Vitarégul Francodex or Océproven Virbac (they have the same composition but the first one is more convenient because it is for bigger amounts of water). They are both French products so I don't know if you can find them there. Last December we rescued a youngster entirely blocked by canker, for a period he had really bad poops, the Vitarégul helped him. 

She is really adorable 😍.


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you for this, Colombina! I read somewhere about probiotics and have had to use them for my cat. I will take a look.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

My pleasure 😊.


----------

